# 18.5 Million In Pot Seized In Philippines "Wow"



## Ranken (Feb 10, 2008)

Marijuana bricks worth P18.5 M confiscated 

*By ARTEMIO DUMLAO
*The Philippine Star

BAGUIO CITY  Police seized 772 dried marijuana bricks en route to Metro Manila reportedly for a "big summer sale" at a checkpoint in Bontoc, Mt. Provinces capital town, last weekend. 
Senior Superintendent Pedro Ganir, Mt. Province police director, said the contraband, weighing 742 kilos and valued at 18.55 million, was being transported to Baguio City en route to Metro Manila when it was intercepted last Sunday night.
Acting on a tip, Bontoc policemen led by Senior Inspector Julio Lizardo set up a checkpoint in Sitio Lag&shy;kangeo, Barangay Caluttit for the bust, Ganir said. 
Police said the dried marijuana bricks were found in a Hyundai Grace van owned by PCS Cargo Movers Network Inc. and driven by a certain Julius Alcido, who was accompanied by one Mario Dalacnas. 
Ganir said the two told policemen that a certain Gina Banao, a resident of Barangay Botbot in Tingalayan, Kalinga, hired them to transport the marijuana to Baguio City, where a trader would then bring it to the metropolis. 
The two are now facing charges for violating Republic Act 9165, or the Dangerous Drugs Act of 2002, for transporting prohibited drugs, said Inspector Ruel Tagel, spokesman of the Mt. Province police. 
Ganir said the marijuana bust should serve as a "strong warning" to those involved in the marijuana trade "to better find other means of livelihood or end up in jail." 
According to the Philippine Drug Enforcement Agencys Cordillera office, marijuana is harvested during this period until summer in the region, which remains to be the biggest producer of marijuana in the country, accounting for at least 85 percent of the supply. 
PDEA claimed that the marijuana trade could be stopped in five years if the government would sustain livelihood assistance for marijuana growers and the eradication campaign. 
"The drug menace should be dealt with seriously because it is a potent threat to the future, especially of the young," Ganir said.


----------



## the widowman (Feb 11, 2008)

well they can have a big summer sale down my way any time of the year,HAHAHA also anybody know of any strains from the phillapines.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 11, 2008)

Thia weed would grow well there, its a tropical Island. The country is poor. We have had many Phillipenoes (sp) that were workers on Cruise Ships. Usually on a 9 month or longer contract. VV


----------



## the widowman (Feb 11, 2008)

but they must have some bomb the ass shit growing wild man. i bet its good, its a strict catholic country so maybe pot is a big nono. last time i had bricks of herbal weed it was thai and it was good sh#t, it was that oily it was a black/green color and a good smoke, but a lot of people got tolernt of it which i thought was weird man.


----------



## padawanplanter (Oct 6, 2008)

the widowman said:


> well they can have a big summer sale down my way any time of the year,HAHAHA also anybody know of any strains from the phillapines.


so thats why prices went up a bit... lol
i have been staying here for quite some time now. stuff here in the Phil. are mostly sativa. i have collected tons of seeds now so that i could plant'em when i get home. im not sure if there are indicas here coz i have never seen one before. all the stuff here contains seeds..tsk *untapped potential*

if you're wondering how strong the stuff here in this part of the world... well it gives the user just an ample chillax high. like you could just stay in front of a beach and toke it up all day.


----------



## AJ12Gamer (Jan 24, 2009)

Weed in tha phil is only $50USD for a lb. of some high grade! Tha high last about a few hours....


----------



## Shift (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow. I'll take a few lbs at that price, when you coming back?


----------



## greenops (Jun 11, 2011)

lol just found this thread while googling. 

I lived in the PI from 2001-2010... and it took some time before I found a source who gets sensi (without seed), but i wouldnt say its high grade compared to what you get in places like amsterdam, switzerland etc...
The high is good, i cant tell if indica or sativa, im sure i had both overthere. But the weed there is almost tasteless, and the smell isnt that strong. A bowl can give you a buzz, but im sure the thc is way lower than the usual shit you get. 
I can get 1 kilo for 6500 to 8000 philippine pesos. Thats 144 - 177 USD a kilo! People are poor overthere so not everybody is going to buy a kilo. 
I smoked with A LOT of people in the capital Manila, and i scored from many different sources, but I never came across some real potent high quality weed. 
If there are any growers in the philippines here in Rollitup, please get at me. Im here in europe now starting to grow and i wanna do it over there and teach some people to do it, but i need to know where you guys get equipments and all that.... =)


----------



## PinoyTeenSmoker (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi greenops! im russ a teen smoker from mania. ive got a good dealer here. fucking T H C4 Bomb i hit k.o, haha! im smoking ryt now. if you want to have fun just text message me in my cellphone smart sim card. 0947406441


----------



## inGodweedtrust (Nov 6, 2012)

Where you from man? Im from las pinas...know any dealers over here? I havent smoked for three fucking months....help a fellow stoner out....


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 6, 2012)

P18.5 million is less than $500,000 US - so not a lot on our scale  Maybe I just never had a good hookup in the philippines, but only got schwag there 

you'd have to mail order your supplies or grow outdoors and go sustainable. You wouldn't want to grow indoors though the power is too expensive and the current is so unstable generally due to poor wiring most electronics don't last that long -- hence why most people unplug their electrical items when not in use. Prepare to bribe your way to not getting caught or getting out if you get busted -- otherwise you are going to spend a very long time in jail -- and jail there is not the same as it is here with all these niceties -- they expect your relatives to feed you in most jails there. On the bright side, you can be dancing in a youtube video?  I wouldn't plan on going down there and doing it as any major business unless you want to end up dead the trade there is mainly controlled by organized crime.

Sad to say after almost a year off the weed in the philippines barely got me high.

Cebu in the house.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 11, 2012)

no wonder there was a weed shortage in manila, lol..

i dont know why the philippines had to copy this anti-MJ bullshit, thnx to the 1930's reefer madness crap in the U.S.. 
oh well, you can get prostitutes here any day of the week, but you cant smoke weed... SMH~


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 11, 2012)

That's alotta hooch


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 16, 2012)

i'm pretty sure it's because the philippines used to be a US protectorate and they probably put that shit in when it was. Also big US ally so even if not then I'm sure they went along with any crazy treaty the US wanted. Catholic country doesn't help either -- laws way harsher than in the US. Filipino prisons are no fun (not that i been there, but have read enough while there to know it's a place far worse than any US prison)


----------



## calicat (Dec 16, 2012)

Here they have an indica dominant strain called Cebu Gold.


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 16, 2012)

Must be nice, the only shit I ever got in Cebu was worse than 90s mexican brickweed. If any of you are in the philippines be really careful if you do try to get any... cops love to entrap you in order to put you in jail until you give'm a nice large bribe


----------



## 420Pilipinas (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone tried growing imported Autoflowering seeds here in the Philippines, outdoor?


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 20, 2013)

if your gonna grow outdoors in PI, do it in a greenhouse, it rains too much to grow hybrids or autos successfully.. thats why most of the stuff in the PI looks like it has mold on it during harvest :\

@calicat -- i thought cebu gold was sativa dominant strain (kinda resembles 'thai sticks'), im guessing the one your speaking off is probably some indy strain some filipino guy living in norcal decided to name his pheno..


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 20, 2013)

We are in a "bud boom", fuck oil theres money to be made in a plant that grows just like any other. and you dont need to cook it up like cocaine....lots of money to be made here people. This is why i think if everyone could grow thier own we would have alot more money in the economy! and not in some other countrys pocket.. I know i spent at least 3,000$ on bud last year alone. multiply that by the millions of smokers in this country and you got yourself some big bucks.


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 21, 2013)

shit.. if this country (Philippines) didn't jump on the 'lets make weed illegal' bandwagon.. it would be making money on this fabulous cashcrop, que sera sera~


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 21, 2013)

to many cooks is gunna spoil the meal.....


----------



## Sativasfied (Jan 21, 2013)

bud nugbong said:


> We are in a "bud boom", fuck oil theres money to be made in a plant that grows just like any other. and you dont need to cook it up like cocaine....lots of money to be made here people.


That oil is leading the way in treating many ailments. Oil is not deprotonated like crack btw, extraction is not freebasing and vice versa. Do you think companies who are tracking down and buying up high CBD plants plan on making their money with the flowers? 


According to the article: the bust was because a tip. When the bust went down the two drivers who were transporting it cooperated with the police by telling them who hired them. The two drivers were charged with the crime. No mention was made about an arrest of the person who the drivers gave up, and no mention was made of how the evidence will be destroyed. The police said the "bust should serve as a "strong warning" to those involved in the marijuana trade "to better" find other means of livelihood or end up in jail"


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2013)

wow back from the dead.. check the original post dated 2008..lol


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 23, 2013)

Oops
Someone didn't get paid off


----------



## LJ6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Do you live in the Philippines? If i were you id go to ho chi minh city on a baot. Thats how you spell it right?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 23, 2013)

LJ6 said:


> Do you live in the Philippines? If i were you id go to ho chi minh city on a baot. Thats how you spell it right?


Wtf?
.............


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 23, 2013)

LJ6 said:


> Do you live in the Philippines? If i were you id go to ho chi minh city on a baot. Thats how you spell it right?


Wtf?
.............


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 23, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> shit.. if this country (Philippines) didn't jump on the 'lets make weed illegal' bandwagon.. it would be making money on this fabulous cashcrop, que sera sera~


They are like us, part of the UN. The UN tells the US what is legal and what is not.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 18, 2013)

so hard to find a reliable hookup in manila, all these freakin' shab dealers.. #sad


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 8, 2013)

Senseimilla said:


> P18.5 million is less than $500,000 US - so not a lot on our scale  Maybe I just never had a good hookup in the philippines, but only got schwag there
> 
> you'd have to mail order your supplies or grow outdoors and go sustainable. You wouldn't want to grow indoors though the power is too expensive and the current is so unstable generally due to poor wiring most electronics don't last that long -- hence why most people unplug their electrical items when not in use. Prepare to bribe your way to not getting caught or getting out if you get busted -- otherwise you are going to spend a very long time in jail -- and jail there is not the same as it is here with all these niceties -- they expect your relatives to feed you in most jails there. On the bright side, you can be dancing in a youtube video?  I wouldn't plan on going down there and doing it as any major business unless you want to end up dead the trade there is mainly controlled by organized crime.
> 
> ...


i was gonna say thats like $12,466 a #


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 3, 2013)

LJ6 said:


> Do you live in the Philippines? If i were you id go to ho chi minh city on a baot. Thats how you spell it right?



Ho Chi Minh city is in Vietnam, not particularly close to the philippines. You could also just fly there 



cannawizard said:


> so hard to find a reliable hookup in manila, all these freakin' shab dealers.. #sad


the profit isn't worth the price. they're more severe than the US and you think US prisons are rough... plus so many crooked cops... they won't worry about following the law to get you at least here they try to get a search warrant


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Grrr, this thread's from 2008...


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 5, 2013)

at least i got enough seeds from different parts of P.I. (sagada/kalingan/baguio/cebu/etc) --by far the best smoke was from kalingan with their purple sativa, shit was trippy~

cant wait to pop these, and see if i can find any keepers~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2013)

just found out there is a medical marijuana program in setup in the philippines, morons just arent using it.. contact your DDB for mmj permits, they only give it out i heard if you (pay under the table) --gotta love 3rd world politics


----------



## Cebucannabis (Mar 14, 2015)

calicat said:


> Here they have an indica dominant strain called Cebu Gold.


Im from cebu...ive never heard that lol maybe baguio gold...

but now there is dealer known duke he has the best strain here in cebu they call it reddish.


----------



## Cebucannabis (Mar 14, 2015)

cannawizard said:


> just found out there is a medical marijuana program in setup in the philippines, morons just arent using it.. contact your DDB for mmj permits, they only give it out i heard if you (pay under the table) --gotta love 3rd world politics


fuckn politics


----------

